# Sherwin Williams Paint Recommendations



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would only use flat on a ceiling, never a wall. Reason being it's will show every hand mark and near imposable to clean.
Any other sheen will work far better.
Just so you know no paint will cover flaws in in your dry wall taping. Once you apply the primer there going to show more. Just stop and fix them before apply the paint.
I use Zinzeer 123 with Sherwin Williams super paint. I'm sure Sherwin Williams has a primmer just as good, just ask while your in the store.
You do not need to have the primer the exact same color, a few shots of black in white primer will work fine.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. You are actually one of the first people I have heard actually not recommend flat (as it is more forgiving) for the wall. I thought that flat is easier to touch up than say eg-shel. We had that before and it wasn't too bad, but was just concerned because this is my first taping job and wanted to be as close to hidden as possible. I actually think(well, hope anyway) that I did a pretty good job. I did quite a few very thin coats, based on recommendations and feathered out to 12" on recessed and a litt further on butt joints. I completely understand that I cannot just throw a bunch of crap up and there will be some magic primer/paint that will make it perfect. I just want to avoid those that would overly-highlight my beginner status. The good news is that this is by no means a final wall that will be there for years to come. We plan on doing a major renovation over the next year or so in which case I would most likely redo most of it. We just bought a bunch of new furniture and had paneling on the walls, which we finally took off; however, the textured plaster wall underneath was in such bad shape I decided why not get the practice and make the wall a little prettier in the process.

Don't they make scrubbable flats now though? I haven't seen them anywhere or know anything about them, but was curious if anyone else had. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

shelzmike said:


> Low or no VOC would be awesome if possible in this combination. I appreciate any and all advice. Thanks!
> 
> Mike


On any of my jobs, I prefer flat paint on ceilings only, unless the customer specifically asks for the walls to be flat. Typically I use egg-shell or satin on the walls & semi-gloss on the trim. As joecaption said, if you use flat on the walls it is imposssible to wipe clean. So, here is what I use when painting new drywall. Either Zinnser 123 or Sherwin Williams Multi-Purpose Latex Primer. SW Multi-Purpose is a bit more expensive than the Zinnser though. Since you are looking for a Low VOC or 0-VOC, I recommend using Sherwin Williams Pro-Mar 200 0-VOC product. You could also use the SW Pro-Green which is Low VOC. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a Sherwin-Williams contractor and I use SuperPaint exclusively. Flat, matte, Satin, whatever you prefer on your walls. Personally I like SuperPaint Satin, but, if you aren't so confident about your drywall finishing, Flat is perfectly fine. Scrubbable flats were all the rage a few years ago, but, they are harder to find these days. Duration flat is billed as washable/scrubbable. It replaced EverClean in the SW scrubbable lineup. And, yes, flat touches up much better than any sheen.

As for primer, use SW's Drywall Primer. Covers all the gray of the wallboard & sands nice if you like that glass like finish.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

shelzmike said:


> Don't they make scrubbable flats now though? I haven't seen them anywhere or know anything about them, but was curious if anyone else had. Thanks!
> Mike


Sherwin Williams makes a (supposedly) scubbable flat paint. It is their Duration (matte finish) line of paint. I have not tried it so I do not know how well it works.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a scrubbable flat (_Kelly-Moore 655 Acry-Plex 100% Acrylic Flat Enamel) _in my living room and we love it, It has a rich look to it; my wife has cleaned it with Comet cleanser. (Thanks, grandson.) Buy a high-quality scrubbable flat and use it with confidence.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> I would only use flat on a ceiling, never a wall. Reason being it's will show every hand mark and near imposable to clean.
> Any other sheen will work far better.
> Just so you know no paint will cover flaws in in your dry wall taping. Once you apply the primer there going to show more. Just stop and fix them before apply the paint.
> I use Zinzeer 123 with Sherwin Williams super paint. I'm sure Sherwin Williams has a primmer just as good, just ask while your in the store.
> You do not need to have the primer the exact same color, a few shots of black in white primer will work fine.


 
That is just plain horse hockey. Any good paint line has a scrubble flat.
In nearly 30 years, well over 70% of the thousands of walls I have painted have been flat.
Do you actually paint for a living? I have to wonder.
:huh:


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. After going to SW and speaking with the guy there, I decided on their Multi-Purpose Latex Primer/Sealer (http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...ex_primer/?WT.mc_id=Old DIY Products Redirect)

Additionally, I went with a Cashmere Flat that is scrubbable. They actually had the same thing on their walls in the store and it was nearly perfect for what we want - it is pretty much right between flat (which I want) and egg-shell, which my wife wants. I will try to remember to report back on how it turned out.

For now, I gotta get home at start the fun job of finish sanding and touch ups! 

Mike


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

When it comes to what finish I use on walls, my default is flat. It hides blemished much better and has a richer, classier look in my opinion. Light bouncing off walls imo is not attractive. If the home has young children, I might suggest a matte. I don't like going much above matte unless requested, or it is called for like a bath, laundry, etc. Flat enamels are scrubbable, even spec'd for low moisture areas. Let the flaming begin, but Behr makes a great flat enamel that I've applied mega gallons of in my days.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

shelzmike said:


> I am just about finished with my drywall finishing and getting ready to add primer and paint. I finished joints only (so not level 5 or any other texture coating). I am looking for recommendations for specific primers and paint to use. Since this is my first drywall finish ever and is in the living room, I am looking for a high hide type primer and paint. I don't think I did horribly, but I am a perfectionist and I want it as good as I can get it
> 
> I do know to use flat, which I am going to do. Also, the color is going to be essentially a true gray if that makes any sense (I think one of the swatches we got was called Simply Gray). Not sure if that matters but there it is. Also, when I get the primer tinted, should it be the exact color that I am going for in the final product, or lighter?
> 
> ...


Wait a few weeks and SW will have their Emerald line out zero VOC and it will the best paint money will ever buy.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

shelzmike said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. After going to SW and speaking with the guy there, I decided on their Multi-Purpose Latex Primer/Sealer (http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...ex_primer/?WT.mc_id=Old DIY Products Redirect)
> 
> Additionally, I went with a Cashmere Flat
> 
> Mike


So much for your "Low to Zero VOC" paint that you said you wanted.:wallbash:


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, I know. To be honest...I was so wrapped up in asking all the other questions that I c o m p l e t e l y forgot to specify or ask about that.

Looks like the primer is low odor at least.

Mike


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

shelzmike said:


> Yeah, I know. To be honest...I was so wrapped up in asking all the other questions that I c o m p l e t e l y forgot to specify or ask about that.


Well I guess there's always next time. LOL. Have fun with the project and post some pics when you're done. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> When it comes to what finish I use on walls, my default is flat. It hides blemished much better and has a richer, classier look in my opinion. Light bouncing off walls imo is not attractive. If the home has young children, I might suggest a matte. I don't like going much above matte unless requested, or it is called for like a bath, laundry, etc. Flat enamels are scrubbable, even spec'd for low moisture areas. Let the flaming begin, but Behr makes a great flat enamel that I've applied mega gallons of in my days.


 
I will hold comment on that


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I generally stay out of the Behr fray. But hey, I've used more gallons of it than I can count. I've never had a problem with it, at all. In fact, I've gotten some beautiful finishes with it and they've held up over time. I've never had any coverage problems I hear so many speak of. And, I've never had a sagging problem I hear so many complain about. It's even proven to me that it holds its color better than some others. The first time I used it I sensed it had a different body than others and I adjusted my application, that's what pros do. I used it in the kitchen of an OCD wall cleaner and it held up great to her scrubbing for at least the three or four years that I was around to monitor it. I had lots of problems with MAB Luster Lite flat enamel, and that's what pushed me to try Behr flat enamel, and it was great. I used Behr semi trim on my mom's basement trim, it looks great. I had another painter over there last week and he commented about how nice the trim looked, a "nice looking finish" he said. I'm a fair guy, and I can't trash something that hasn't given me problems just because it has for others. But, I'm happy with you guys keeping demand for Behr down, it keeps the price lower.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I will hold comment on that


That picture is priceless. I've saved it and will have a copy of it made to place in the front of my painting portfolio so show customers. :laughing:


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I managed to finally get the primer on the walls. The Sherwin Williams Multipurpose primer and sealer worked fantastically! Smooth application, and once I got the cobwebs out of my painting arms and "learned" the paint it got much easier. 

Also, it has VERY low odor, which is good bc I despise paint fumes, lol. I actually added some vanilla extract to it but couldnt really smell it too much, so not sure how much of a part of the low odor that played.

I am not used to painting on new bare drywall though and was shocked at how much paint it was soaking up. However, this primer still came out really even despite by glorious newbieness 

It also seems to dry quite rapidly.

I will report back on the Cashmere tomorrow as I will be doing at least coat 1. I am hoping to get both on though if it dries rnough in time.


----------



## tstanbro (Aug 16, 2011)

*The right primer for the job*

I live in alaska and, I have build a cabin by a lake, I have used green board all thru out the cabin. I am now ready to paint. Any succession on primer for moisture and a finish paint companies.

I will be going up in the winter so I will have to deal with moisture, that is why I when with green board.

Thanks
Alaska


----------



## tstanbro (Aug 16, 2011)

*Primer*

I live in alaska and, I have build a cabin by a lake, I have used green board all thru out the cabin. I am now ready to paint. Any succession on primer for moisture and a finish paint companies.

I will be going up in the winter so I will have to deal with moisture, that is why I when with green board.

Thanks
Alaska


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

lol Chris.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol Chris.


 
I am glad I amused somebody:yes:


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Just wanted to follow up and give a little bit more feedback on the actual Cashmere paint. Once again, SW has a superior product. Sure it is quite expensive comparatively, but for a perfectionist like me I am much more worried about end result than most and understand that sometimes I have to pay a little extra for it.

I put on two coats (24 hours apart) and this stuff is beautiful. The sheen is exactly what i was looking for - it is billed as matte and I love it because it has the look of flat, yet feels close to eggshell, without any light reflection at all. I am super impressed with this stuff and will probably not use anything else ever if I can help it. 

It covers very well and does not have much of a strong odor at all either. My only problem was that I was essentially painting with very low light and had my son following me with a trouble light as I was painting. The first coat of cashmere over the primer was a bit difficult because the cashmere went on almost exactly the same color as the dried primer (but then dried darker of course). The final coat of paint was much easier as it was much lighter going on than the last coat was dried.

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

tstanbro: It's best to start a new conversation string. Are you in Anchorage?


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

*stripping poly from wood*

error-wrong thread


----------

